# food processors that will emulsify meat for hot dogs , etc.



## weisswurst (Feb 12, 2011)

Help. Are there any good food processors that will emulsify meat enough to make hot dogs. For home use , small batches. Thanks Weisswurst


----------



## squirrel (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a KitchenAid and though I've not tried to mangle weenie meat, it sure does a fine job on everything else. It's a bit pricey for a home kitchen in my opinion, $300.


----------



## meateater (Feb 12, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> mangle weenie meat........


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 12, 2011)

I just do a double grind through my grinder which does a nice enough job for me, however I am usually trying for an "old fashioned weiner" type thing, not a farmland's best type of frank.  If you wan the later, you probably will need to do an emulsification.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder after a fine grind you could use one of those boat motor thingy's. Never tried it but just an idea..........

Mangled weenie meat..... Thats funny Squirrel


----------



## erain (Feb 12, 2011)

this is a third grind 3/16" plate...  dont see the need to emulsify and get another piece of equip dirty and need to clean... i really think the only reason they emulsify commercial made wieners is to help make all the scrap by product meat so it seems as one... not really needed if you prep your own... you know whats going in and no need to disguise.


----------



## weisswurst (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I also prefer the " old fashioned " type hot dogs. Some of the kids do not however. Also if I am making a really good coney or chilly dog I prefer the finer grind. I know about the emulsification to hide not so good meat but that wouldnt be my reason. I would want the spices to be a little more subtle and dispersed better.I make a couple of very , very good good old fashioned type ring bolognas and the spices are more robust.They fit in with the larger grind better. I use only the best meat and like variety. I dont like the overly coarse and overly smoked links some call hot dogs.I will try the extra grind method some of you mentioned. Thanks a lot !! Weisswurst.


----------



## weisswurst (Feb 13, 2011)

to Boykjo :   What is a boat motor thingy? Are you talking about a bowl chopper?

Erain : The 3/16 grind looks good. A little coarse but not overly so. A lot like the better sausage makers around here use. Good job !

Squirrel : I will be watching for a Kitchen aid . There are a few sausages that you almost have to puree. Like the german weiss wurst. Hot dogs are  a matter of taste.

    Happy Sausage makin.   Weisswurst


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 13, 2011)

We have the commercial version of a Cuisinart and I am sure we could get it to handle already ground meat with no issue at all

You might keep an eye on this site as they run specials all the time and guarantee to have the lowest pricing on the net. I have been very happy with their service

http://www.everythingkitchens.com/Default.aspx


----------



## gatorbill (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyone tried a Vitamix for emulsifying meat?


----------



## padronman (Jun 2, 2017)

Cuisanart food processor will do the trick.  

Scott


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2017)

I was given a bullet express, which I use mainly the juicing attachment for juicing oranges. I had never used the food processor attachment until when I recently made some Mortadella. It's got to be the worst food processor ever for emulsifying meat paste. It sucks. I had to pull out my much smaller old Oster to get the job done.

So don't buy the bullet express.


----------



## jiarby (Jun 2, 2017)

Craiglist Buffalo Chopper, usually pretty expensive...  but that is what they use to emulsify meat.  A Robo-Coupe could do small batches.  












buffalo.png



__ jiarby
__ Jun 2, 2017


----------



## gatorbill (Jun 2, 2017)

Is there a specific process involved? I watched some vids on YouTube and a couple guys put ice chips into the mix. Should I grind the meat fine first?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the KA chefs choice. Was pricey at $399. Works great but do small batches, dont do 5lbs at a time and make sure your meat is pre ground and cold.

No room in the 5th wheel for a buffalo chopper, they are nice though


----------



## gearloose (Jul 8, 2017)

Reading through this thread with interest.  A point about buffalo choppers, having used one in the past:  They are expensive, as someone mentioned.  They are big & heavy, and they are a real PITA to clean.

I can understand someone wanting to try to duplicate that smooth texture of their favorite commercial hot dog, but I suggest you take a stroll through the hot dog section of your favorite grocery store.  I think just about every major brand of hot dogs now has a "premium" or similar moniker on their top shelf variety of wieners, whether it's Angus Beef or not, and those hot dogs are not finely emulsified.  Some look suspiciously like sausages! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm going to be making 10 lbs. of Wieners using Rytek Kutas' recipe in a couple of weeks (as soon as I get the two tubs of sirloin bacon & brine out of the bottom of my fridge) and I'm not going to try to emulsify the meat too much.  I'll firm up the meat in the freezer, then run it through a 1/4" plate.  After firming it up again, I'll run it through a 1/8" plate, then mix.


----------

